# Filmlegende Karlheinz Böhm ist tot



## Claudia (30 Mai 2014)

* Filmlegende Karlheinz Böhm ist tot*

*Schauspielstar Karlheinz Böhm ist tot. Er starb am Donnerstagabend im Alter von 86 Jahren in Grödig bei Salzburg, sagte eine Sprecherin der Stadt Salzburg am Freitag.*
Der Gründer der Hilfsorganisation „Menschen für Menschen“ hinterlässt seine Ehefrau Almaz (seit 1991 verheiratet) und sieben Kinder. 2013 wurde bekannt, dass Böhm an Alzheimer erkrankt war. 
Jahrzehntelang gehörte er zu den beliebtesten Schauspielern im deutschsprachigen Raum. Die „Sissi“-Filme mit Romy Schneider machten ihn unsterblich, seine Zusammenarbeit mit Rainer Werner Fassbinder überzeugte auch das Feuilleton.


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2014)

Sein filmisches Wirken haben ich zwar altersbedingt nicht verfolgt, aber sein soziales Engagement war sicher herausragend! 

R.I.P.


----------



## stuftuf (30 Mai 2014)

eine ganz besondere Persönlichkeit ist von uns gegangen


----------

